# Voodoo Bizango



## nickg (14 Mar 2015)

Just bought a voodoo bizango today. Not had a chance to give a proper ride yet. But from reviews its a good bike. Anybody shed any light on to it and what I should expect from it?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (14 Mar 2015)

Why not just go in blind and let it surprise you? It is a bit objective, I know, but give it a try.


----------



## Mireystock (14 Mar 2015)

Excellent reviews in the mags and online, for its price. Sounds good.


----------



## nickg (14 Mar 2015)

Oh I will. Jist didnt know if everybody would say replace the a certain part cos it always fails. But cool thanks


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (14 Mar 2015)

Just ride it, and replace/upgrade bits as they wear out.


----------



## ScotiaLass (14 Mar 2015)

I've heard good things about that bike.
Enjoy!


----------



## Cubist (14 Mar 2015)

Voodo was a respected frame manufacturer and made some great hard tails. The mark has been bought by Halfords, and in true Halfords style they have made some great value bikes to add to their already competent range. Good value, a bit of nice styling with the graphics and nice satin finish to most of the paint jobs. They haven't gone overboard on the components, but neither have they made a dogs breakfast by adding proper shite. Good, competent, well reviewed bikes.

Go ride it. If it comes up short anywhere it'll be on weight, but hey, you'd pay double to shave much off.


----------



## razer17 (14 Mar 2015)

Was in Halford today. Certainly a nice looking bike. The Voodoo bikes in general are quite nice, as someone else said the paint finishes look pretty high quality too. 

They have a bad rep, but the higher end Halford owned bike brands make decent stuff.


----------



## Crackle (14 Mar 2015)

You've probably read this

http://www.mbr.co.uk/reviews/hardtail/voodoo-bizango-29er-review-2013


----------



## Piemaster (14 Mar 2015)

I've recently bought a Hoodoo, recently being not got to it's 6 week free service yet.
Enjoying it and no complaints.


----------



## Motozulu (26 Mar 2015)

Good mid range MTB's! worth upgrading the parts when they break/wear out as they are quality frames. Enjoy!


----------

